# anyone seen this before?



## grassvalley (Apr 6, 2003)

I was changing channels and this odd message came up. Any ideas what my 921 was thinking?


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

Good question. I've seen something similar with my 721. Sometimes (seems random) I would turn it on in the morning and it will have changed channels somehow during the night (everyone's been asleep and no timers set - so I'm not sure how). It would be on a PPV channel or other subscription channel, which of course I don't get. I usually have to do channel up/down a few times to get it to a channel I get - then I can change channels to what I want (for some reason, just entering the channel number does not work in escaping the screen). I assume its some 721 (and maybe 921) software bug.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Haven't seen that one but, for when I do, could you let me know if it's worth $348.16?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

grassvalley said:


> I was changing channels and this odd message came up. Any ideas what my 921 was thinking?


At that price it must be virtual reality. I did have a circumstance where a screen like that appeared for dish on demand but nothing like yours. I did have a DVR event just three days ago that had that very same date in the information menu, but it was for an OTA event.


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

I had a dish on demand screen show up on Fuse TV once a few months ago. It came up several times in an hour and said Dish On Demand event Power Fuze 3.99. It has not done it since but I thought it was kind of strange that it would flash on a channel and a show that is not a dish on demand program.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> At that price it must be virtual reality.


Maybe it's just a VERY good movie.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yup I saw this on mine last week. The 921 is a pile of junk, over a year old and still buggy as hell.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Yup I saw this on mine last week. The 921 is a pile of junk, over a year old and still buggy as hell.


Scott I can't believe you are beginning to sound like me, disgusted with all the crap DISH has released over the last year and not able to correct the software. How long before you join me in praising Directv products that work?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Yup I saw this on mine last week. The 921 is a pile of junk, over a year old and still buggy as hell.


Scott, this seems to be beyond bugs. It seems like there are intentional things planted that pops out like a jack-in-the-box. It also retains junk in user programing that should be automatically flushed after a re-boot. Why in the heck can't the 921 flush it's memory 100%?


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

Yes, I know what that is. Its a time capsule to the world in 1969. On Dec 31, 1969 the whole world changed. The wonder years where over and disco was about to begin. Only the fortunate ones are able to see this show for a low price of 348 bucks. Pretty cheap for a time capsule.


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

Could this date be related the beginning of Unix time -- thought it was Jan 1, 1970.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Yup I saw this on mine last week. The 921 is a pile of junk, over a year old and still buggy as hell.


Scoot, my best buddy! I did you a FAVOR awhile ago although you didnt realize it at the time and NOW you sound like me :hurah:

Things have come full circle. Heck even my 721s been behaving itself....

Scott, imagine all the bugs to come on the 942 LOTS to talk about!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Can you imagine all the people that are going to pay the $299 for the 942 upgrade demanding their money back? Ouch. They would actually make money off of people returning their 942 if they get to use the same one three times collecting $299 a pop.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I DONT like leases, despite the numbers shown here I buy or dont do business.

Maybe just old fashioned?


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

KKlare said:


> Could this date be related the beginning of Unix time -- thought it was Jan 1, 1970.


January 1, 1970 is the unix epoch but usually the hardware clock is set to UTC so when the time zone correction is applied you end up with some time on December 31, 1969.


----------

